# Solved: Fan won't stop running.



## PioneerRaptor (Feb 8, 2010)

About twenty minutes ago I decided to restart my computer because it had been on for awhile. After it booted back up, when it reached the login screen the computer fans turned on. Since then they have been running constantly. My CPU usage is at 1% maximum. Also, the computer temperature is normal. Any ideas what could cause the fan to start running loudly?

Also, the fan area is clean, already tried that, and it is well ventilated, as I use a cooling board underneath it, both to get it higher off the surface so the vents aren't blocked, and for extra cooling.

EDIT: I did a quick search on the HP Forums and found out that this is due to a recent BIOS update. I also found a temporary fix that merely slows the fan down, but it still runs continiously. Guess I'll have to wait for HP to put out a fix for it.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi PioneerRaptor. welcome to TG forums.

Thanks for posting the HP information. 

Could you click on the Mark Solved button at the top left corner of your post. It will help others find solutions.

DLSayremn


----------



## PioneerRaptor (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes I can. Also, for anyone else who looks, this was due to a BIOS update for an HP dv8t. The fix is to restart the computer, hit ESC. Scroll down to BIOS Setup. Then use the arrow keys to go to the Exit Screen. Scroll down and select Load Default Settings. Then hit F10 and Save. Afterwards, the fan will simply quiet down, but not turn off. This is a temporary fix until HP puts out a fix.


----------

